# Taste of Grand Rapids BBQ Competition



## tonto1117

Wev'e decided to try our hand at are first comp the " Taste of Grand Rapids" on July 13th & 14th. Really nervous and excited at the same time. We don't expect to much, but we think it will be great fun and a good learning experience. 

http://www.101thefoxrocks.com/cc-com...1176729908.pdf 

Had to come up with a team name and logo, here it is. Wish us luck!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker

Best of luck in the competition.  I love the logo.


----------



## shellbellc

Love the logo Theresa!!!  Best of luck, I'm between now and July you will have perfected what you're going to do...Get that Lang fired up!


----------



## mrgrumpy

Logo is really cool..... 

Comp looks like it will be fun.  The entry cost is low compared to most... I like that idea, and why do you get a break in the middle of turn-ins.  That is a first..... look at mine.... non-stop for all 6 turn-ins, no break....... 

You will love the competition.  You will get bit by the "bug" and you will not be able to wait until you can do it again.  Just be sure and relax, it isn't that big of a deal.  Just pretend it is one giant picnic..... 

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

PS..

If you need a few pointers, pm me and I will help you out.

Here is one to start:






Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Thanks, we plan on doing as many smokes as we possibly can fit in before the contest with the new smoker. 

Love the fact that their giving an hour break between some of the turn in's. Not messing with any side entries this time, just gonna do the chicken, ribs, pork and brisket catogories. Don't want to bite off more than we can chew (pun intended). 

Looking foward to hearing about how you fared and what you thought Bill. Not long for you to go now!!!


----------



## meowey

Great logo!  Good luck and enjoy the competition.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi

Awsome Logo Theresa! I love the piggies! 

You guys will do fine. Don't be nervous it's just for fun right? Getting a feel for it and that sort of thing. Hell you can still pay the rent it's not that important .... feel better yet? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hugs!


----------



## bbq bubba

Hey theresa, cool logo
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I think i'm a wee bit o scottish myself, look forward to q'ing with u guys, all i can think about as i watch over tonite's smoke, not sure how to fit everything in a 15 x 30 space 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  talk to u soon


----------



## teacup13

your logo looks really good

i believe i will be working in the grand rapids area that weekend... gonna have to check it out

time for you guys to practise now..lol


----------



## tonto1117

I'm hoping their not going to be too strict with the 15x30 footprint Bubba...we will see. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Happy to have you aboard!!!

Good way to look at it Debi.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If your in GR Jeff just look for the smokin scotsman!!! It would be great to meet you!!


----------



## pigcicles

Best of luck to you and Bud. Will ya be sportin the kilts and hats? 

GO TEAM SCOTSMEN!!

Keep Smokin

Ohhh yeah... That logo is Smokin... nice job!


----------



## tonto1117

Thanks PC, Bud asked me the same question, I told him he was more then welcome to wear a kilt... I just reminded him that brushing up against a hot smoker might not be a pleasent experience
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Me, I think I'll stick to jeans and a T-shirt!!


----------



## teacup13

speaking of t-shirts.... do you guys have someone to make you any with your team logo on them?

i know a guy that would probably be more than willing to make a bunch of t-shirts with your logo for a fair price.. he does car graphics, vinyl signs etc etc


----------



## cheech

Nice logo,

Hope to see you there.

By the way I just heard about an other competition at Silver Lake during the apple festival. I believe that it will be the weekend of Sept 15. If you go to this one let me know. I plan to visit it.


----------



## tonto1117

That would be great if you can get me some info on it, I sure do appreciate the offer, Thanks!!! 

Same hear Cheech, stop on by and pull up a chair and we'll have a cold one!! 

Depending on how this one goes, will be competing at Silver Lake as well. Should be a beautiful time of the year up there!! Here's a link to their site. 

http://www.slsdbbq.com/


----------



## deejaydebi

Theresa -

As much as I'd really love to eet you guys is kind of a long drive from CT! Wish you all the best of luck though!


----------



## tonto1117

Thanks Debi, if you ever make it to this neck of the woods we have a nice guest room for you and Jessie. I'm sure we could cook up a storm!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Betweem you and me we have the whole state dropping by for dinner! Might take you up on that invite someday!


----------



## mrgrumpy

well let's see.  It is Sunday, no Theresa, so they must be cooking up a storm on the new Lang.... Can't wait to see the pics.... I know they ain't sleeping today... they better be smoking.

If I had to work, they can be cooking.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Bill


----------



## bbq bubba

Actually Bill, i think there on the way home, hoping to hear from them soon, cant wait to see the new baby!


----------



## mrgrumpy

We have to give them a jab every chance we can.  Why didn't they just drive straight home, nonstop, fire it up and cook all night long.... that would be just like at a comp.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

I hear, there is going to be an unofficial comp style cook off in the VERY near future... sure hope there is some pics... good or bad.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I better see some comp style sauce on them there chicken pieces and them there ribbies.....

Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Burned her in today, what an absolute joy!!! We are extremley happy with the results...able to hold temps with ease first time out. Although the temp gauges on the cooker are way off, the trusty ET'S tell the true story. Can't wait to this weekends cook...will take pics.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta add that the propane torch (weed burner) from harbor freight is awesome....stood back and had those logs on fire in no time flat.... thinking Bud might have a little pyromania temtations, it was too funny to see the look in his eyes!!!


----------



## bbq bubba

Well, u just saved me a phone call!!  glad to hear it went well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  cant wait to see it up close............ and yes Bill, i'll take lots of pics


----------



## deejaydebi

Bub/Theresa -

Glad you are enjoying the Smoker! So Bub you were doing a Terminator impression today huh? Should have taken pictures of that too!


----------



## bud's bbq

"You Vill enjoy the smoker!!"  Debi, I did feel like the Terminator....that weed burner deal really shoots some flame!

How's the vault smoker doing?

When are you and Jesse coming to visit?  

bud


----------



## msmith

Bud and Theresa wish I could be there with you for the maiden cook, hope everything comes out great and lets some some  pictures.


----------



## deejaydebi

I can see Bud cooking hotdogs at 20 feet! LOL 

You be careful with that thing now! 

Loving the Smoke Vault but out of room to store anything else. Wish I could do some visiting but I just started a new job about 6 weeks ago (THANK GOD) and won't be going to far for awhile. I was supposed to go to Illinois for a class in June but it may be canceled. Sure would like to see you christen that beast though!


----------



## jts70

I have to try to get there! Show my support for fellow Michagander's. Besides I would grt to meet some of the folks here that have helped me , and there will be some BBQQQQQQQ!!!!!!!! Good luck !!!


----------



## crewdawg52

Gonna try to get there myself.  Only about 2 hrs east on 96.  If I cant get there, a very good luck to you guys!


----------



## tonto1117

Hope you both can make it. Look foward to meeting ya'll.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The dates are July 13th & 14th. 

http://www.101thefoxrocks.com/cc-com...1177427417.pdf


----------



## mrgrumpy

If it weren't so far, I would come just to taste the sauce, the brisket and the chicken.... just to make sure it was ok.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hear thru the grapevine that you have an inside coach... anything to it???

Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Lol....I could tell you, but I'd have to....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All kidding aside I wish you could make it, gets awefull hot down there in them parts in July, take a break from the heat and head on up north for a spell.


----------



## hawgheaven

I love the logo! Being of Scotch descent (or do I just like decent Scotch?), I can appreciate the kilts. Reminds me of a line from an old song...

"I wonder what Scotty's got under his kilt
A Lang, A Lang..."

Sorry, couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway, I wish I could get out that way for the event and meet you folks, but the weekend before, we'll be in Carlisle, PA for the All Chrysler Nationals... two weekends in a row = too much traveling and not enough vacation time. We will be deep frying turkeys for our car club feast however...

Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## tonto1117

ROFLMAO. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good one Phil. Thanks, and when you visit with your sis make sure to give us a call.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW...what are the ALL Chysler Nationals??


----------



## hawgheaven

The ACN is an all Chrysler product car show at the Carlisle Fairgrounds, held every year. Our car club meets there every year, we have a HUGE cookout and just simply have a blast.

I will certainly be in touch when we get out that way!


----------



## watery eyes

Put me and the Misses down as visitors on Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We'll combine it with a visit to see our son and his girl.......


----------



## bbq bubba

Sounds like the Michigan chapter of the SMF will be takin over Grand Rapids for the weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Look forward to seeing and meeting you all. Guess we better plan on more food and a BIGGER cooler!


----------



## jts70

Bubba,  what are you puttin in that cooler? If I can make it down I would be happy to donatioin or 24 just name your flavor!


----------



## teacup13

i believe i am going to make it for the Michigan get together as well..lol

i think i am working in Wisconsin that weekend but i am sure that i can take a mini vacation around that area...


----------



## mrgrumpy

I wonder if the team member are starting to get a little butterflied in the stomach yet abt their first comp.... 

It will be here and gone before they know it.  I suppose they have been a little busy with the new smoker and getting the bugs worked out to worry about us and keeping us up to date.... Oh well, one day they will remember us..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Your killing me Bill. Sorry, things have been a bit crazy between work, family, grandbaby's
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and trying get ready for comps....mind you I'm not complaing!! 

Butterflies???? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm sure I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Was that our Theresa?????

I know you are busy with all that is going on... but I just had to throw a jab your way while I could.

I am sure you are getting a little antsy for the upcoming get together as well as the comp., but you will be fine.  Just remember, go have fun, go and meet everyone, and just get your feet wet.  You will be fine.

Go show them how the newbies do it..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## crewdawg52

Alittle more than 6 weeks to the MI Chapter of SMF get together.  Hope the practices are tasting great T!  Have Bib, Will Travel To Drool!


----------



## tonto1117

Sounds great Geoff !!! The last turn in is Sat at 1:00pm (well be pretty busy during turn in times), so the party starts at 1:01pm
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Should be plenty of food being that were doing 2 briskets, 2 butts, 6 racks of ribs and 20+ chicken thighs......just bring what your drinking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking foward to meeting everyone !!!!


----------



## crewdawg52

All I can say is a GREAT BIG GOOD LUCK TO YA"LL, and lookin forward to meetin all!


----------



## bbq bubba

Well, a little over 3 weeks away and i'm getting pretty geeked
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Heading over to Bud n Tonto's next weekend for another dry run, sounds like they had a good practice run at the gathering. Just wondering what Mich. members are still thinking about coming by, I'd like to have some grub for all you traveling folks, and maybe a "pop" or 2.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Look forward to meeting everybody that can make it, i am planning on staying Sat. after turn in to celebrate.


----------



## jts70

Bubba... looks like the wife and I will be there so far.


----------



## watery eyes

The wife and myself are definitely going to show with camera and video and trying to get our son who lives there to join us.

This will be a great event....


----------



## crewdawg52

The wife, maybe.  Me, positivly.


----------



## bbq bubba

Well, over at Bud,s & Tontos doing a practice cook, got a brisket, 2 pork butts, 3 BB,s, and 14 thighs rubbed and brined, bud,s starting the smoker in about 15 min,s and well start smoking about 11:00, try to keep ya posted and hopefully have some pics tomorrow


----------



## db bbq

Bubba,Bud,Tonto
 Just got home from work and im sure I smell smoke! Good Luck on the all nighter practice run..couldnt have got a better night for it crystal clear and cool..Im sure that Lang is seasoned pretty well by now. Hope to see it soon..Talk to ya'll in the mornin...Lets see some pic's!!!


----------



## bbq bubba

5 am, butts are foiled, beef at 152 (stalled) pit runnin at 230, here comes the sun


----------



## bbq bubba

6 am,butts at 190, brisket at 162 abd ribs on the smoker,probably wont be able to post pics till i get home tonite
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hang in there!


----------



## hawgheaven

Can't wait to see the results y'all... good luck!!


----------



## bbq bubba

well, i made it home after a long drive and an all nite smoke, practice went well, learned a few things but i think were ready!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Here's pics of our turn in boxes, tonto was the artist on these.......


----------



## tonto1117

Glad you made it home safe and sound Bubba. Bet were all gonna sleep good tonight!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Funny how different camera's show different colors. For instance here is a pic of the chicken I took with my camera and it doesn't look quite as dark as it does with yours....All in all I agree with you, learned a few things with the timing and I think we can solve the "skin issue".....will dream on it tonight
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Also definitley need to buy more greens.


----------



## pigcicles

Bud, Theresa, & Steve that looks super! I'd give ya good scores on it... I think I can smell it all the way down here. Keep up the hard work and thanks for sharing.

Keep Smokin


----------



## tonto1117

Thanks for the kind words Joe. Means alot.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Got any more of that incredible smoked Ham??? Bud and Lori had it gobbled down before we even got to St Louis!!!


----------



## ultramag

Nice looking turn in boxes Smokin' Scotsmen. That is amazing the difference in those two chicken pics.


----------



## gypsyseagod

great looking stuff. if i may be so bold...maybe add a couple rings of sliced red onion  to accent the meat color.


----------



## bud's bbq

The BBQ Competition rules, unfortunatly, don't allow anything but lettuce and parsley....otherwise, the red onion is a great idea.


----------



## pigcicles

ahh yes that incredible edible ham.... it's too easy just throw one in on your next smoke and vac seal what you don't need for the day.


----------



## gypsyseagod

bummer.  and the smoked ham bone is great for the blackeyed peas or pintos or navy... etc


----------

